# Lawmaker Proposes Medal of Honor Be Awarded to Chris Kyle



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I don't know about you, but I find this to be absolutely absurd!

Lawmaker Proposes Medal of Honor Be Awarded to Chris Kyle


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Chris Kyle is a hero and did amazing feats but the Congressional Medal of Honor is not a token symbol to make others feel better about themselves. This takes away from the others who earned it by their actions in the field. It is a shame Chris Kyle life was taken by the scumbag but that is no reason for the C.M.of H.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Exactly, Tony. I don't care who you are or what you've done. If you did not earn the CMoH on the field of battle IN UNIFORM, you do not deserve it.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

I wish they wouldn't do something like this. Nothing against Chris Kyle, but Paul Tibbets saved more American lives than him. Politicizing our nation's highest military honor was uncalled for then and now.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Agreed, turbo. This is nothing more than a politician politicizing a situation to get votes. It's sickening.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Nope.....can't get on-board this time.

He was a civilian at the time of his _murder_. Like it or not, that's the facts.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Got to agree with you guys it shouldn't be handed out like candy. We met a gentleman who was in his 90's at an air show who received the Silver Star and Purple Heart as a ball turret gunner on a B17. He allowed my wife to record his story as he sat beneath the ball turret on the B17 that was on display. It was riveting, no one spoke a word! Sports figures, movie stars, musicians etc. What they have accomplished is insignificant when compared to people like this. Brings tears to my eyes as I write this. My God!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

desertman said:


> Got to agree with you guys it shouldn't be handed out like candy. We met a gentleman who was in his 90's at an air show who received the Silver Star and Purple Heart as a ball turret gunner on a B17. He allowed my wife to record his story as he sat beneath the ball turret on the B17 that was on display. It was riveting, no one spoke a word! Sports figures, movie stars, musicians etc. What they have accomplished is insignificant when compared to people like this. Brings tears to my eyes as I write this. My God!


We as a nation, have a warped sense as to what constitutes a real "hero".

It's all too often thrown around like so much confetti.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

paratrooper:


> We as a nation, have a warped sense as to what constitutes a real "hero".


It was just such an honor and privilege to be in that man's presence. Listening to his war time accounts was almost like being on one of his missions. And then I think of what I was doing when I was nineteen years old. Nineteen years old! Curled up in small sphere for 10 hours, getting shot to pieces with planes coming at you from all different angles. Un freakin' believable!!! People just stood there quiet as a mouse with their jaws hanging down. Nineteen years old, nineteen years old.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

paratrooper said:


> We as a nation, have a warped sense as to what constitutes a real "hero".
> 
> It's all too often thrown around like so much confetti.


I think we as a nation are starved for real heros. Our government certainly has not provided anyone we could hold in that regard for decades. It's my belief that we all want to find persons among us that uphold the highest standards and have acted in ways that show they put God and country above self.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm going to take a different angle on this issue.

During and after WWII, 464 servicemen were issued the Medal of Honor, 266 receiving theirs posthumously. Many of those men were years, even decades, before being so honored for their brave actions in combat. Has it crossed anyone's mind that perhaps this suggestion of awarding Christ Kyle a CMH was because of his actions on the field of combat during four tours of duty in the middle east?

As for a political move, most presidents who have presented this medal to a recipient have done so in a photo and video op. Was that political? I suggest it was. Does it make the recipient's actions any less worthy, presuming this is not a complete political farse... no it does not.

Just thought I'd throw this out as food for thought.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> I'm going to take a different angle on this issue.
> 
> During and after WWII, 464 servicemen were issued the Medal of Honor, 266 receiving theirs posthumously. Many of those men were years, even decades, before being so honored for their brave actions in combat. Has it crossed anyone's mind that perhaps this suggestion of awarding Christ Kyle a CMH was because of his actions on the field of combat during four tours of duty in the middle east?
> 
> ...


Sure. But let's not kid ourselves here. Kyle had been out for about five years. I believe if he were still alive, this would not be proposed. Also, he was killed about two years ago. Why didn't he propose the CMH then? Only after all the pubilicity did he propose this, so it seems to me it is nothing more than a feeble attempt to get recognition on the part of the politician, and I think it is sick.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

GCBHM said:


> Sure. But let's not kid ourselves here. Kyle had been out for about five years. I believe if he were still alive, this would not be proposed. Also, he was killed about two years ago. Why didn't he propose the CMH then? Only after all the pubilicity did he propose this, so it seems to me it is nothing more than a feeble attempt to get recognition on the part of the politician, and I think it is sick.


I think you are most likely correct in this. But I was just offering a thought. Look what Obama did with the Tuskegee airmen. And there have been many others.

I don't like, nor do I trust, politicians who use men like this to further their own aspirations and/or agenda. Still they have been doing these things for a long time... longer than you and I have been alive.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> I think you are most likely correct in this. But I was just offering a thought. Look what Obama did with the Tuskegee airmen. And there have been many others.
> 
> I don't like, nor do I trust, politicians who use men like this to further their own aspirations and/or agenda. Still they have been doing these things for a long time... longer than you and I have been alive.


It is true that politicians have been doing these things for far longer than we can attest, but we have to eventually do something. Say enough. Or, just continue to allow them to run roughshod over us. It wouldn't be so obvious has Kyle been nominated by his chain of command for services rendered while in service. But after a movie took American by storm (ensuring Routh could never get a fair trial) now, this politician, who really probably has no real clue what Kyle actually did, is introducing a bill to get Kyle the CMH. It's pitiful.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

GCBHM said:


> It is true that politicians have been doing these things for far longer than we can attest, but we have to eventually do something. Say enough. Or, just continue to allow them to run roughshod over us. It wouldn't be so obvious has Kyle been nominated by his chain of command for services rendered while in service. But after a movie took American by storm (*ensuring Routh could never get a fair trial*) now, this politician, who really probably has no real clue what Kyle actually did, is introducing a bill to get Kyle the CMH. It's pitiful.


This doesn't bother me at all. Would it have been more proper if the release of the film had been delayed until a trial and sentencing was over? Then there are appeals. If we take the position that the man could never get a fair trial anywhere in the country, should we just forego the trial and imprison him... or set him free?

Not being an ass about this, I trust you understand (actually I pretty much know you will and do), but recall that he wrote a book before he was murdered so that was out there and getting coverage on the news. Fact is, he became a celebrity and the guy that murdered him knew this I would bet.

I think he did get a fair trial. I might believe otherwise if I thought there was real doubt about his guilt. But there wasn't and isn't. Fact is, there would be no place in the country where Kyle was not known and appreciated. Same thing if a likable president was murdered and the killer was caught and tried. Same situation.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I do understand that, and don't disagree. I don't think there is any question Routh committed the crimes, and I think perhaps the reason he was spared the death penalty was b/c he too is a veteran of Iraq and was legitimately suffering from some form of PTSD. I really can't say I disagree with that either, but on that subject, I think if penalties for such crimes were stiffer a lot less people would commit them PTSD or not. I think they should have just shot him on sight, especially given the fact he fled in Kyle's truck and had proven he was dangerous. It would have been nice to have gotten him help before it got to that point, but for some reason, that didn't happen.

But with regard to Kyle being nominated for the medal, some six years after he left the service, I think it is a publicity stunt on the part of the politician trying to take advantage of the momentum for political gain. That is what sickens me.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

SouthernBoy said:


> I'm going to take a different angle on this issue.
> 
> During and after WWII, 464 servicemen were issued the Medal of Honor, 266 receiving theirs posthumously. Many of those men were years, even decades, before being so honored for their brave actions in combat. Has it crossed anyone's mind that perhaps this suggestion of awarding Christ Kyle a CMH was because of his actions on the field of combat during four tours of duty in the middle east?
> 
> ...


In the ones I know of there was a chain of command recommendation for the awarding of the CMH that was investigated, documented and submitted then voted on. I have seen nothing to believe this was followed here.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

From what I can tell, none of it has been followed, Tony. This is just some politician wanting to play on sympathy for personal gain, from what I can tell.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Was Chris Kyle a hero, of course he was....... However in reality he simple did the job he was trained to do and did it perfectly..... His heroism did not rise to the level of what is required to be award the Congressional Medal of Honor........

Start watching at 5:10





Alvin C. York - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Audie Murphy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia






​


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

tony pasley said:


> In the ones I know of there was a chain of command recommendation for the awarding of the CMH that was investigated, documented and submitted then voted on. I have seen nothing to believe this was followed here.


Yes sir, I know what you say to be true. Carlos Hathcock, a very well known marine sniper in Vietnam, had his name submitted for a CMH by a fellow marine whom he saved from that burning half track. The marine he saved had one of his arms blown off at the shoulder. I met this man and went shooting with him.

And this is how it should be though we know that some politicians have had a hand in the matter, too.


----------



## djr46 (Apr 18, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> It is true that politicians have been doing these things for far longer than we can attest, but we have to eventually do something. Say enough. Or, just continue to allow them to run roughshod over us. It wouldn't be so obvious has Kyle been nominated by his chain of command for services rendered while in service. But after a movie took American by storm (ensuring Routh could never get a fair trial) now, this politician, who really probably has no real clue what Kyle actually did, is introducing a bill to get Kyle the CMH. It's pitiful.


Routh should have got the Death penalty. Fair trial? He got MORE than he deserved!
I like what The Ex Seal said when alluding to what Routh had to look forward to in TDC. He'll get And deserve his comeuppance there. Fair trial? He cold bloodingly Killed TWO people and admitted it. Fair trial? He didn't deserve a trial and expense to taxpayers. Shoot him in the same manner he shot Kyle and Littlefield...... What's Fair????
He gave those men no trial......


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

djr46 said:


> Routh should have got the Death penalty. Fair trial? He got MORE than he deserved!
> I like what The Ex Seal said when alluding to what Routh had to look forward to in TDC. He'll get And deserve his comeuppance there. Fair trial? He cold bloodingly Killed TWO people and admitted it. Fair trial? He didn't deserve a trial and expense to taxpayers. Shoot him in the same manner he shot Kyle and Littlefield...... What's Fair????
> He gave those men no trial......


You've missed the point entirely.


----------



## djr46 (Apr 18, 2014)

Point is?

I understand the "politician" statement, but take exception to the "fair trial" statement.

And that's my story and sticking to it...


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Right.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

This morning on Fox and Friends Weekend debate about the CMH for him the one admitted it was for the family to have because of all the critical comments made by like ilk of the world whose name don't deserved to be mentioned.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

djr46 said:


> Point is?
> 
> I understand the "politician" statement, but take exception to the "fair trial" statement.
> 
> And that's my story and sticking to it...


Sir, we are a nation of laws. A trial is one of our rights protected in the Bill of Rights. God forbid we ever disband the right to trial, along with habeas corpus. Do this and we will have descended into the hell of despotism.


----------



## djr46 (Apr 18, 2014)

Sir
I realize we're a nation based on laws to protect everyone. I get sick and tired of listening to anybody saying or believing that the guilty (and Routh readily admitted what he did) and tried to hide behind a convenient, PC disguise, and claim, "something else" made him do the deed. SICKENING. A trial was too good for the SOB.........while giving him a platform to spew his lame excuse.

I will Not change my opinion, Sir, but you can think the opposite if that's what you believe....

Not trying to be hostile, just Extremely Sick of Excuses and PC crap surrounding US in this day and age.

I truly believe Routh, should have got what he gave, bullets in the back.

And when deciding whether or not Kyle should be given the MoH (there is No Congressional MoH), think about the number of lives he saved by doing his job!!!!

The military has not been giving accolades to Real Heroes (in most cases) for a long time (obama sees to that).

I believe Kyle is Much overdue for such an award!!! Politicians and dumbed down military leaders have insured he and others like him, haven't received that award.....


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Actually, Obama has doled out quite a few CMHs. Perhaps you should just let it go now. Just food for thought.


----------



## djr46 (Apr 18, 2014)

Yes obama has. Not too bad for a Muslim/Communist.

And kindly direct me to the place that describes a "CMoH". No such award exists.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

He's got to do something to boost his image! LOL


----------



## djr46 (Apr 18, 2014)

His image? He doesn't cast a shadow.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

djr46 said:


> And kindly direct me to the place that describes a "CMoH". No such award exists.


You are correct. Because the medal is presented "in the name of Congress", it is often erroneously referred to as the _Congressional Medal of Honor_; however, the official name is simply the "Medal of Honor".[SUP][[/SUP]


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

djr46 said:


> Sir
> I realize we're a nation based on laws to protect everyone. I get sick and tired of listening to anybody saying or believing that the guilty (and Routh readily admitted what he did) and tried to hide behind a convenient, PC disguise, and claim, "something else" made him do the deed. SICKENING. A trial was too good for the SOB.........while giving him a platform to spew his lame excuse.
> 
> I will Not change my opinion, Sir, but you can think the opposite if that's what you believe....
> ...


You may think as you wish, of that I have no qualm. But I fully support my state's constitution, the U.S. Constitution, and the Bill of Rights. And while my gut reaction would be to do as you say, send him to hell with some extra holes in his body, I must abide by my Virginia heritage and my Americanism. And that means to do as our Founders decreed we do. It is one of the unique things that makes us special. And yes I do get infuriated at the things our governments do, but I am not ready to throw the baby out with the bath water.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Personally, I think his superiors had ample opportunity to award him the medal, and instead gave him the Silver Star, twice, if I remember correctly. Nobody but the people he served with have a right to recommend him, in my opinion. I am satisfied that he would have felt the same way.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I think you're right, Bisley.


----------



## Peiper (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm sure that Chris Kyle was a very skilled sniper and a good soldier. However, if the Medal of Honor should be given to a US sniper posthumously, it should be given to the greatest US sniper of all time, Marine Gunnery Sergeant Carlos Hathcock. The number of kills isn't all that counts.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

What upsets this veteran/patriot is the belief that everything can be simplified to popularity, votes and dollars. Many of the people crying for Chris Kyle to receive our nations highest military award have no concept of honor, service, brotherhood, and love of country. Their well meaning intentions will only serve to put the Medal of Honor in the same category as any other inflatable commodity. I say STOP and I believe Chris Kyle would too. After all, this is not the Nobel Peace Prize. This is the Medal of Honor.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Bisley said:


> Personally, I think his superiors had ample opportunity to award him the medal, and instead gave him the Silver Star, twice, if I remember correctly. Nobody but the people he served with have a right to recommend him, in my opinion. I am satisfied that he would have felt the same way.





GCBHM said:


> I think you're right, Bisley.


You gentlemen, and others who managed to maintain their civility, have done a commendable job in stating your case and I am in full agreement with you. Well done.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

The men I grew up respecting were WWII and Korean War veterans who had a considerable amount of combat time, of varying intensity. Not one of them placed a very heavy emphasis on individual medals. Service medals, or unit citations were different, because there were less politics involved. My dad told me that the Combat Infantry Badge and the Purple Heart were the only ones that mattered to him. Their generation mostly reserved the title of hero for those who didn't make it home, and figured that anybody could be a hero or a coward, from one day to the next. There were exceptions, of course.


----------

